# "3-d" Dial Vostok



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I remember talking about these "3-D" dial Vostoks a while ago and I found this today.

Here's a nice souvenir from Moscow







.

Be amazed by how it jumps out of the screen at you 





















.

It must require special glasses







.

I'll get my coat  .


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I remember talking about these "3-D" dial Vostoks a while ago and I found this today.
> 
> Here's a nice souvenir from Moscow
> 
> ...


That's a bit cool Ian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep, very tasteful.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I like it









Do you have to wear these to get the 3-D effect?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















You certainly do Alan  .


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Certainly improves the appearance of the watch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I like it
> ...


Just got round to trying this image with the specs - it works really well on the screen







Got any more? Purely professional interest, you understand 

I did an exhibit at Magna, in Rotherham, using this technique. Someone had unearthed some old 3-D photos of long gone local steelworks - great archive material.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

How does the 3D work Ian? is it holographic or some other technique.

Alan, sure you were jesting with the 'got any more comment'', but just in case and for anyone who may be interested googling Stereography gets buckets of cool sites, I love this stuff. the squinty stereogram 3D is cool as well, you can get free software and plugins to do anaglyph and stereograms, hey hows about a 3D watch photo thread?









Andy


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> Just got round to trying this image with the specs - it works really well on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. My great grandmother only posed for this one







.

Purely to keep the army's morale up, you understand  .



foztex said:


> How does the 3D work Ian? is it holographic or some other technique.
> 
> Andy


To be honest Andy, it just shimmers a bit







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Do you want me to change the thread title to "A bit shimmery dial Vostok" then Ian?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Do you want me to change the thread title to "A bit shimmery dial Vostok" then Ian?


If you like







.

And while you're being useful, you can put a capital "A" on my "action man" post a bit further down  .


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

raketakat said:


> And while you're being useful, you can put a capital "A" on my "action man" post a bit further down  .


Thank you O great one














.


----------

